# 1975 ladies schwinn breeze rear axle question



## travuss81 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I'm new to old bikes and also new to this forum and bikes in general really.  I just picked up a 1975 schwinn breeze 3spd for my girlfriend and I think it's pretty much all original. I took it apart, greased the bearings, oiled the hub, cleaned it up, etc. basically just wanting it to be a good vintage rider for around town.  When I tried to put the non sprocket side axle nut back on the rear it was stripped out and wouldn't grab.  I have now been searching lowes and home depot for a nut that would fit it but can't seem to find the right size or thread.  I saw axle nuts on sturmey archers website in a 13/32 size, is that why I can't find anything to fit it cause I'm sure I haven't tried a 13/32.  I thought it was a metric M10.0x1.0 but that wouldn't work.  The threads look fine on the axle so does anybody know what size I'm looking for and where I might find it.  I like the ones on sturmey archers website with the emblem but don't know if that's the right size.  I also need one of the little washer things that goes on the axle and holds it in the axle slot of the frame. One of them broke upon reassembly.




hopefully that pic works.  Would also like to know if these spoked wheels can be calibrated or adjusted?  The front tire on the bike has a slight "flat" spot I noticed when spinning the tire.

Thanks in advance for any info and have to say it's been fun working on this bike!

Travis


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 15, 2012)

*Breeze 3 speed*

Those nuts are a odd size for sure. BUT I got yer parts for only $0 they are all yours! Need your address though. email or pm and I will send out the washer and the nut. I have everything else too so if you need anything else let me know. Welcome to the hobby. If you need any drawings or instructions let me know and I can include copies with the parts. As far as the fron wheel goes... a flat spot on the old steel rims are tough to true well if at all BUT check to be sure it not how the tire is seated. If the tire is not even all the way around if will look like it has a flat spot. Deflate adjust and reinflate. It might take a number of times and maybe some soapy water to get the tire to fit right but it can be done.


----------

